# Outback 250Rs Dinette Light



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Below is a picture of our light that hangs over our slide-out dinette. The light has fallen apart and am trying out how it gets re-assembled. If you have an Outback 250RS (2009) or another Outback that has this same fixture, can you please take the globe off, take a picture of the light without the globe, and post so I can see what order the parts are assembled?

There are lots of pieces that you can't see under the globe and we can't seem to figure out how they go back together........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mine is not at my house, so I can't help.

I can tell you if that happened to me, I would replace that fixture in a heartbeat. It doesn't give off enough light and it dims when we turn on the light scone on the wall.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures. Hope this is what you were looking for. If not let me know what you need.

Kelly


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Mine is not at my house, so I can't help.
> 
> I can tell you if that happened to me, I would replace that fixture in a heartbeat. It doesn't give off enough light and it dims when we turn on the light scone on the wall.


We might just be doing that - if I can't get it back together.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Camping Family From MI said:


> Here are a couple of pictures. Hope this is what you were looking for. If not let me know what you need.
> 
> Kelly


Thanks! this gives me some idea of how all that is together. The only thing that I see is different is the gold piece (tube) at the bottom of one of the pictures.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Huh, the light over my dinette is 110V. got 2 CF bulbs in it and blinds you when you turn it on. Thinking about rigging a dimmer switch to it some how.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Lmbevard said:


> Huh, the light over my dinette is 110V. got 2 CF bulbs in it and blinds you when you turn it on. Thinking about rigging a dimmer switch to it some how.


The light in the dinette is 12V and it looks like they are car lamps (12V) and they are pretty bright!


----------

